# Beach Prepping



## DoublePrepper (Sep 7, 2017)

Hello fellow preppers!

I am leaving for a beach trip this week and I was hoping y'all could help me with some ideas for survival in the case of TEOTWAWKI while there. All my preps are in the mountain region, so there would be little to no way of retrieving them. I'd also be in a house with around 10 other people. Suggestions for food, water, first aid, communication...

One caviat: It all has to fit in my suitcase without my wife noticing, so no large items.

Thanks guys


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Your screwed. Take a firearm and plenty of ammo...... enough for all of your friends.


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

A Watchman said:


> Your screwed. Take a firearm and plenty of ammo...... enough for all of your friends.


Would you suggest one round per guest or an extra one for The fast ones?


----------



## DoublePrepper (Sep 7, 2017)

Facing the reality, I already packed for that. I was thinking more along the lines of "if we decide to attempt to live".

I've got fishing line, a filet knife, and a lighter for fishing off the pier. I'm sure crabs will also be around. And I'm assuming seagulls have a little meat as well. Any other suggestions?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Beach prepping consists of sunscreen, alcohol, sunglasses and a hat. Pretty easy...


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

The way I see it, you can't prep for everything... even for those of us that are very well prepared. I just got back from a few days in New Orleans, and didn't bring anything special with me. If the SHTF while I was away, then so be it. I suggest you just enjoy the trip. If you are too worried, then stay home.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

We as a group need to create a "secure" (yah, I know) list of where everyone is 
located so we can help each other when we travel like this.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

paraquack said:


> We as a group need to create a "secure" (yah, I know) list of where everyone is
> located so we can help each other when we travel like this.


Nope. I'm not a trusting soul & don't like strangers.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Coasts where beach-goers vacation are heavily populated. Let's say something happens where you are fishing with a bob of line and a hook just to survive. People who live there will be fishing with rigs, and crabs will be taken by people with crab nets. You'll be in a NASCAR race, competing with a go-cart.
Typically, fresh water isn't that abundant on the beach, and the water available will be taken and guarded by locals.

So, on one side, you have the beach and the other side is land. How to get away from the beach area will be interesting. If you've ever been to the beach, before, you know how traffic is when you are just dealing with fellow vacationers. Throw in panic, and you can almost imagine the nightmare you'll face.

How to survive a TEOTWAWKI scenario while vacationing at the beach, and with only things you can smuggle in your suitcase without your wife noticing?

Just go and enjoy your vacation.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

DoublePrepper said:


> Hello fellow preppers!
> 
> I am leaving for a beach trip this week and I was hoping y'all could help me with some ideas for survival in the case of TEOTWAWKI while there. All my preps are in the mountain region, so there would be little to no way of retrieving them. I'd also be in a house with around 10 other people. Suggestions for food, water, first aid, communication...
> 
> ...


Know where the nearest fresh water source is located.


----------



## NoSnowFlakes (Oct 2, 2017)

maine_rm said:


> Would you suggest one round per guest or an extra one for The fast ones?


If you have your CPL, take your pistol and 50 rounds. (Obviously you make sure you are in accordance with that states laws..) Always have some kind of medical kit on you. You can make a fairly light and effective med kit that is surprisingly small. Enjoy your vacation, don't worry about not being prepared. Take what you think you need and let the cards fall as they do if something happens. Like others said, can't plan for everything.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

What Denton said, and just keep your ear to the ground.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

maine_rm said:


> Would you suggest one round per guest or an extra one for The fast ones?


I see what you did here...


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

DoublePrepper said:


> Hello fellow preppers!
> 
> I am leaving for a beach trip this week and I was hoping y'all could help me with some ideas for survival in the case of TEOTWAWKI while there. All my preps are in the mountain region, so there would be little to no way of retrieving them. I'd also be in a house with around 10 other people. Suggestions for food, water, first aid, communication...
> 
> ...


Cash. Lots of it. And a siphon. Focus your preps on getting back to the hills.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Just make sure your swim trunks are long enough. Had a buddy fall asleep on a beach , lots of suntan lotion except none on that part . Shorts too short and part him stuck out. The Part that stuck out was very sensitive to sunlight and he got a very bad burn in a bad place.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

Here, in New England, every species of sea weed is edible. You can always eat seaweed if you need to. I actually like the stuff.


----------



## Tired_Yeti (Oct 1, 2017)

If you're at the beach when the end of the world hits, just be grateful you got to have a day at the beach and let it come.

Everybody dies sometime. Don't forget to live. Don't let prepping steal your life.

_"The more you know, the less you carry. The less you know, the more you carry." - Mors Kochanski_


----------

